# 5 Vegas Triple-A Triple A Cigar Review - one deadly cigar!!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

JESUS CHRIST!! This is extremely powerful!
This is coming from a regular Joya de Nicaragua smoker. I have not had anything this powerful before.  ...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Triple-A Triple A Cigar Review - one deadly cigar!!!


----------

